# 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

2004 beetle 2.0 engine turns but will not start. just bought this vehicle. owner stated that drivers pwr window would not come up and drivers mirror won't work. he took off the driver door panel, couldn't find anything wrong but once he put it back the car will not start (coincidence?). he said battery is low and charged a couple times due to not starting. OBD scan showed P0864. vag-com shows no communication with ecm.
Tuesday,14,July,2009,22:12:28:18225
VCDS Version: Release 805.4
Data version: 20090602
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 1Y - VW New Beetle Cab
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 75
VIN: 3VWBM31Y24M342178 Mileage: 94670km/58825miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09G 927 750 AD
Component: AQ 250 6F 0386
Coding: 0000008
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 L
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0101
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 AF
Component: 01 AIRBAG VW71 0609
Coding: 0012337
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
Part No: 1C0 959 339
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 004 0004
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-xx0.lbl
Part No: 1C0 920 951 L
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V02
Coding: 11234
Shop #: WSC 00000
3VWBM31Y24M342178 VWZ5Z0D1267091
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901
Component: Gateway K<->CAN V022
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 G
Component: 6J Komfortgerát HLO 0004
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066
Part No: Steuerger
Component: t Fahr. antwortet nicht
Part No: 1Y1959802A
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0001
Part No: 1Y0959811
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0001
Part No: 1Y0959812
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0001
1 Fault Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386)
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1C0 035 196
Component: RADIO DE2 0004
Coding: 06401
Shop #: WSC 00066
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (robbk)*

OK, looks like the ECM is off line. The ABS module, instrument cluster and CAN Gateway all report that it is AWOL.
I'd start off with the basics, check the fuses. Removing the door panel and playing with the guts inside NORMALLY won't screw with the ECM, I've done it billions of times. But poop happens, fuses pop.


----------



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (penclnck)*

I've checked all of the fuses and all are fine. Done a lot of reading and folks talk about relay 109 in older models. Is there a relay in an 04 that could knock the ecm off? Also, anything in the driver's door to look for since the previous owner took the door skin off and the vehicle hasn't started since?
btw vag com shows...
group 125 values for Engine(0), Transm(1), ABS(1)
group 225 values for Engine(1), Transm(0), ABS(0)


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (robbk)*

There is a ECM power supply relay on the G/J under the hood at the firewall under a black box cover.
I don't know right off where it is on a beetle. Probably same place but the lovely beetle may require the removal of the air boot / air box, Etc.. to access it.
#428 on it. (100 is the secondary air pump relay)
Cover Pic.
http://i708.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg


_Modified by dana vw tech at 9:10 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## TFSI (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (dana vw tech)*

With engine ecu no communication, car wont start. Look out for voltage supply relay on relay location number 8 (109).Also check fuses S237(20A), S229 (15A) and Fuse S163 (on battery).
If all these are ok, look out for ECU earth points contact.I will fit another ECU if all the above are ok.
Goodluck!
TFSI


----------



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (TFSI)*

TSFI, thanks for the information. Do you have a diagram you can paste or email me for those fuse locations?


----------



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (dana vw tech)*

That relay box has a 100 and 429, not 428. I jumped terminals 30 to 87 on the 429 relay and I still don't have ECM activity.
btw... no MIL indicator present when switch turned to on


----------



## TFSI (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (robbk)*

ROBBK-
In the Motronic current supply relay position do you have terminal 30 voltage present? This T30 receives it source from fuses S176 (110A) on battery and Fuse S237 (20A) in fuse box.
Ignition current to ECU comes from ignition switch through fuse S229 (15A) in fuse box, according to my wiring diagram.
Please make sure the above is checked, basics first. Otherwise please give me your exact engine code so I can be of better help with information.
TFSI


----------



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (TFSI)*

thanks TFSI,
You're not gonna believe this. I took yet another look in the fuse box and saw that there was no fuse in #29. My assumption thus far was that if there's no fuse in it then it must not be needed.... WRONG. I looked it up and placed a 15A fuse in there and now the ecm is active. The previous owner must have removed it for some reason and then forgot to replace it. 
Now the MIL and EPC come on when I turn on the ignition and never go off. I ran vag com and erased all codes. I tried starting again and no go. I ran another scan and the ecm faults are all gone.
Tracing now and finding that power is getting to the coil box but not to the plugs.


----------



## TFSI (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (robbk)*

Yes,that is the fuse S229 (you need to ignore the S2 and just consider its fuse no. 29) I mentioned in the earlier post.
Now that your ECU is up and running, lets look at the spark issue then.
Once power is available on the ignition coil,the transformer will need signal from ECU to get the spark going.
I think you are closer in solving the problem now.


----------



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (TFSI)*

Even though there's no codes left, why are MIL and EPC lights remaining on?
Harness going into coil pack is getting power into terminal no.6 (black/purple wire) when key is turned on. Checked for spark on one of the plugs by inserting a screwdriver into the wire and holding it close to engine block. I got nothing. 
I need a better test to determine if the coil pack is ok. Would the ecm throw a code if the coil pack's bad?


----------



## TFSI (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (robbk)*

Now check for ground connection to the coil pack on no.1 wire (brown). Ig ground present,I will replace the coil unit.
If no ground present, check for bad connection in the middle of the plenum chamber.
Is signal from crank sensor present?
The coil pack when faulty wont normally throw up a code in ecu, though it does happen sometimes.
TFSI.


----------



## TFSI (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (TFSI)*

I forgot to mention also that epc light remaining on when ignition is switched is completely normal for the car! It's just a function check of the electronic power control system, will go off when the engine starts if no eng management system fault is present in the memory.


----------



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (TFSI)*

I took my voltmeter to the coil pack. While the ignition was on I got voltage from connecting to no6(+) and no1(-).
I'm assuming the crank sensor is different from the engine speed sensor. I replaced the engine speed sensor last week. Crank sensor I know nothing about.


----------



## TFSI (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (robbk)*

Crank sensor is the same as engine speed sensor,just different terms here.
If you have an LED tester,just get someone to crank the engine while checking for signal present from ecu to contacts 2-5 on the coil connector.
Otherwise it may be easier to get another coil unit is the situation changes.Lets try basics first.
TFSI


----------



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (TFSI)*

Took the coil out and did a close inspection of the electric plug. Something in the plug was preventing it from sliding all the way down and clicking in place. There was something like a pink slider inside the electric plug and I pushed it back in place allowing the plug to go down flush against the coil. Put the plug and coil back in and she started right up.
Now I need that driver's window, driver's window switches, driver's mirror and driver's door lock figured out. The only button that works (sometimes) is the main one that pulls all windows up or down for convertible. Even that doesn't move the driver's.
The fault says...
1 Faults Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386)
49-00 - No Communications
With the window in the down position and not responsive I can't leave the vehicle outside. Is that module on the power window motor or on the lock inside the door?


----------



## TFSI (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (robbk)*

It is that black module attached to the window lifter motor.Check for fuses fr the door c.u. and power supply. If ok, i will replace the door C.U.
TFSI


----------



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (TFSI)*

I see it but need to find out if it's separable from the motor or all in one?
part# on it is 1Y1959801 and a web search doesn't yield much.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (robbk)*

Your part # is 1Y1959801 06J. The 06J is the color code and is very important. 
Yes the motor and module is sold all in one.
Part No: Steuerger
Component: t Fahr. antwortet nicht *= did not respond (no # listed)*
Part No: 1Y1959802A
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0001
Part No: 1Y0959811
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0001
Part No: 1Y0959812
Component: 6J Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0001


----------



## robbk (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 New Beetle turns but will not start (dana vw tech)*

I called the VW dealer parts dept today and they said the part# should be either 1Y1959801 or 1Y1959801C depending on the manufacture date.
They also said it could be that the module is fine but that the door lock actuator ,which has a high failure rate, could actually be the cause. I don't know that I buy that since the module is what's not being recognized by vag com.


----------

